# Texas dog breeders at war...



## washington

*I just was forwarded a shocking email you should know about.

It seems there is a war breaking out in Texas.

Ida
*
_______________________

Gmail < >
Re: Breeder Training
1 message
__________ < __________> Mon, Apr 30, 2012 at 11:05 AM
To: __________ < __________>
TEXAS DOG BREEDERS BEWARE!!!

Here come the communists!!!

On Mon, Apr 30, 2012 at 11:00 AM, ____________ <__________________> wrote:

Dr. __________

Gosh I don't know if you remember me I took your America. Government course in 2006. I enjoyed it and learned a lot.

Thanks for dressing up like Thomas Jefferson. very cool.

You are right. They are trying to make everything against the law.

I think you hobby just became illegal.

Anyway I graduated and took a job as an inspector at the Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation.

I remember your dream was to win best in show.

We had some training ay work and something has gone awry. 

You can't have more than 11 bitches or we are going to try to have your dogs taken. 

Some people asked about a second inspection and the fees. The trainer a man from the spca of Texas said, "well if you are doing your job right, there wont be one." 

"Anything wrong, no vaccination record, fleas, ticks (check infested game over), algea in the water, constant access to food. Then our. job is to remove the animals from this environment. "

Someone asks about the lose of revenue. It seems we have this revenue sharing deal with te rescues. If there needs to be a second inspection we call law enforcement and they will seize the dog. Then we get a donation. on the back end once the dog ia fixed and adopted out.

Supposed to happen fast before the breeder cab file a suit and get. the dog back.

Of course after the rescue .neuters the dog what breeder is gone hire a lawyer. The damage will be done.

"That is the whole idea."

"We aren't going to ask you to go out and risk your safety (and some of these breeders are violent felons already) without some guarantee of being effective.
No, we will stand by you. What you day goes. And it will stick."

This guy has no regard for the 4th and 5th Amendments. 

This guy introduces himself "hi my name is redacted and I rescue dogs for a living."

Immediately I figured there was something up. I thought that was a job for volunteers. We have so declined into socialism there are professional dog rescue people.

I remember you saying. "You get your hands on the govt and you. can be rich." This rescue thing is an Industry with their hands on Texas govt.

They have to have 10 vaccinations or we can have the dog taken. Now everyone does 7 and mostly people do rabies. But giardia and kennel cough? 

There is an spca list of 68 things that constitute "animal cruelty" one is no vet exam. Every year you have to go. No exceptions. Documents required. 

No exemptions.

I know you have spent years creating beautiful and some very valuable dogs. I didn't major in political science after work for the state to be doing this.

They gave us copies of the law with the "exceptions" section missing. It is mentioned in a FAQs document. I think they plan on ignoring it, Unless someone sues them.

They are supposed to get us the missing page. Clearly a lie.

We asked what "self executing" means and he said "it means there are no exceptions unless a dog/cat is specifically exempted by a judge."

He said the commissions position is that any blanket court rulings that "any specific group" is covered by exemption is not sufficient to grant a exception. "Because who is to say if a dog is a member of that group or not."

A judge must say a specific dog ia a hunter AND that hunting dogs are exempt. Otherwise keep doing what we are doing.

We are going to go after every dog breeder and force them to spend as much money defending this as we can.

I say this because they are sending wholely different people to meet with animal rights "consumer education" groups. They then are supposed to be traveling to dog events with cameras. They are building a database from dog shows.

I would not put your real address in the show catalog.

They are taking photos and one of the spca has someone who says that they can have face recognition software up. I doubt that. A lot was Put in to the four hours to try to show us this will work. "We have the Power" stuff. 

They had some research from Germany in the early 90s that if approached in the right way 1 in 6 will become informers.

So the reward money / system isn't to award $ to ideological informants. But that money is supposed to go to rescues. Otherwise the economics won't work. See?

Govt awards spca $1000 per illegal breeder. And the spca donates to the state education fund. We can take donations.

They will have a complaints form online but those are handed over to the spca agents. They go and try to inspect for animal cruelty. If the breeder refuses access to the property. Then we have "regulatory authority' to inspect. Breeders can't refuse or claim exemption. 

If they go to a judge, the dogs will be seized fixed and rescued out of state before they can See a judge.

They shows us a life-cycle chart. From breeder to law enforcement (transport and criminal charges) to spca (fixed) to a rescue (sold or placed) to an out of state Foster home.

This is going g to be like "you will be assimilated; resistance is futile" I dont think they are playing. If you don't do this they will fire you.eventually.

We asked if Obedience and performance events would be targeted. He said, "obedience completions are a gold mine of information." That most of them support an "all rescue dog economy."

The problem is like he was preaching to the choir. Like we are all volunteers in his group.

Gee who uses phrases like "all rescue dog economy"?

I remember you explaining the old Soviet "state monopoly".

These people want to destroy pure breed dogs to sell their product.

Oh and this is slight but. I would expect that 11 bitch rule to change. He said "the current number is 11 but we are working on changing that."

And when he was talking about the database we would have access to, it is being built to list all dog breeders. Even if you have one litter you go in.

we had people lobbying us to make the number of dogs 3 dogs before we can come inspect a home.

You were right; someday everything will be against the law. 
FYI

Ken _________

PS This is bs, I'm looking for a new job.


----------



## Pawzk9

Not just happening in TX


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

And not just happening to dog breeders.


----------

